# High quallity food not working for my bulldog



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a 3.5 month old English Bulldog. We tried starting him on Innova puppy, that gave him the runs, so we switched to California Natural Chicken & Rice puppy. That gave him the runs too. He has been de-wormed and when we feed him boiled chicken and rice his poo is normal. As soon as we start feeding him even a little California Nat again he is back to having the runs. So it is obviously the food. 

Should we try adult food since it is less rich and has less protein? Should we try the California Natural adult since it has fewer ingredients. Should we try a lower quality food? Feeding the chicken and rice is expensive and time consuming so we don't want to keep doing that...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

NickW said:


> Should we try adult food since it is less rich and has less protein? Should we try the California Natural adult since it has fewer ingredients. Should we try a lower quality food? Feeding the chicken and rice is expensive and time consuming so we don't want to keep doing that...


Old English Bulldog puppies shouldn't be on puppy food anyway. You should feed adult food. There is actually very little difference between adult and puppy food anyway. It's just a matter of switching the order of a few ingredients in the ingredients list.

I suggest you check into a prey model raw diet. It is much easier controlling stool consistancy when you have complete control of what your dog eats. You have no control when you feed kibble. I have known of many many dogs with digestive problems having normal stools when switching to raw.


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

He's a standard English, not Old. But I doubt that makes too much of a difference. 

I know there are raw feeding zealots out there, but we are looking to try to find a kibble that he tolerates first.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

NickW said:


> He's a standard English, not Old. But I doubt that makes too much of a difference.


HAHAHA ... I read "3.5 month old *English Bulldog*" as "3.5 month *Old English Bulldog.*" Sorry 



> I know there are raw feeding zealots out there, but we are looking to try to find a kibble that he tolerates first.


Then you'll just have to keep trying brand after brand after brand until you find one and you may never find one. Good luck.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now I really like Taste of the Wild and Wellness Core. If I had to pick between the two I'd pick the Wellness, but it does cost more.

TOTW has lower protein than Wellness and pretty basic ingredients. I always stay away from grains, chicken, and anything added like by-products. 

Taste of the Wild
Wellness Core
Solid Gold
Instinct
Orijen
Merrick
Nature's Variety
Timberwolf
To just name a few higher quality kibbles.

I know it can be a pain in the butt to find a kibble that works, but when you do stick with it. Good luck. Do you have any pictures of your pup?


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

No one food works for all dogs. I agree that you should try a grain-free and I can give a second thumbs up for Taste of the Wild.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! the previous poster is right. Sometimes it takes awhile to find a food, or foods that work for your dog. I know from experience! Innova is one of my favorites, but it is a richer food than most. I have used quite alot of different foods for my 3 dogs and here are some of the ones I have used. Remember, what works for mine, might not work for yours. It is a trial. Remember, too, whatever you feed, transition slowly...

Eagle Pack Holistic Select (what I'm using now, and working fabulously! They do have a large-breed puppy formula. Their website is www.eaglepack.com)

FROMM 4-Star (all-life-stage formulas, one of my favorites)

Solid Gold (haven't used in awhile, but my daughter uses on her German Shorthair Pointer and her vet just said she's quite a specimen of the breed!)

Merrick (another favorite and I love their can food!)

Natural Balance (good food, haven't used all that often because I prefer others)

Blue Buffalo (good food, too. Pretty easy to find I think)

Avoderm and Pinnacle (made by Breeder's Choice, good allergy foods. I have used Avoderm with good results)

Nature's Variety Prairie - (good food, my dogs didn't do as well on this though)

Canidae (good food, all-life-stage, changed formula recently and some people have switched to another brand, coming out with new formulas though. My dogs did not do great on this at all, but I may try again in the future)

Wellness (good food that I use as well. They have a puppy formula)

Also, there are grain-free formulas out there, but I didn't list them here, because some are not good for puppies.

Hope this helps! Good Luck

Stella, Lucy, Desi's Mom


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

I am already aware of what the higher quality foods are. Knowing that different things work for different dogs, I am just curious what has worked for other people. We have a couple specialty feed stores in our area. 

TOTW & Wellness have very high protein contents., higher than most puppy foods (unless you are talking about the Wellness fish and sweet potato or one of the meat and rice formulas) and it is an adult food. So I don't know if he would tolerate that better.

I am probably going to try an adult lower protein content high quality food. Maybe the Wellness fish and sweet potato...


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

TOTW is supposed to be an all-stages formula, not adult. Not sure about Wellness though. As for the protein content, I'm really not sure what's recommended for bulldogs.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Innova and Wellness brands, you might try Solid Gold. Could he possibly have a health problem (possibly Giardia) that's causing diarrhea? Has he been tested for it? 

Check this link for the better foods

http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

Patt said:


> I use Innova and Wellness brands, you might try Solid Gold. Could he possibly have a health problem (possibly Giardia) that's causing diarrhea? Has he been tested for it?
> 
> Check this link for the better foods
> 
> http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html


When he is on strictly boiled chicken and rice he has very normal stools, so I don't think it is an illness. Bulldogs are known to have very sensitive stomachs as compared to other breeds. In addition, I have heard several places that Bulldog puppies sometimes do not tolerate puppy food well. 

This is the link site I have been using to check out foods http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

That site I believe is just people's opinions, but does give you suggestions. 

I did a search and the recommended bulldog food is Royal Canin's Bulldog http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/bulldog_food.htm

I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

AAwww the poor Bully baby!

I have an english bulldog as well and its a real challenge with these guys! I unfortunatly have not been able to use the good dog foods...I have to keep my girl on a prescription diet for her kidneys! BUT...before she was on the Royal Canin Bulldog formula! I know they probably have stuff in there tha tis not recommended but to be totally honest with you thats when my girl had the best skin etc....when she was on RC her skin problems went away and she had normal bathroom times etc.... I dont believe it is a puppy formula but it might be worth looking into?

I have had my bully for 5 years and there is a never ending battle with foods, treatments, vet visits, etc..... I wish you luck 

here is a site with reviews for the Bulldog food maybe check that out and do some other research. 
http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_632878_royal_canin_medium_canine_health_reviews


and here is the ingredients  

Ingredients:
Brown rice, chicken meal, rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, and citric acid), soy isolate, chicken, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp, dried egg powder, salmon oil, cellulose powder, soya oil, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, fructo-oligosaccharides, potassium chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, potassium citrate, choline chloride, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract, Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfat


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

Patt said:


> That site I believe is just people's opinions, but does give you suggestions.
> 
> I did a search and the recommended bulldog food is Royal Canin's Bulldog http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/bulldog_food.htm
> 
> I guess it's worth a try.


dogfoodanalysis doesn't give breed specific recommendations. But it does give pretty objective and consistent reviews based on the contents of the food.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you considered Natural Balance? Neither of my dogs have sensitive stomachs, but it is an all-life stages food with a fairly low protein % at around 21%.


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

dleggs15 said:


> AAwww the poor Bully baby!
> 
> I have an english bulldog as well and its a real challenge with these guys! I unfortunatly have not been able to use the good dog foods...I have to keep my girl on a prescription diet for her kidneys! BUT...before she was on the Royal Canin Bulldog formula! I know they probably have stuff in there tha tis not recommended but to be totally honest with you thats when my girl had the best skin etc....when she was on RC her skin problems went away and she had normal bathroom times etc.... I dont believe it is a puppy formula but it might be worth looking into?
> 
> ...


I read a review on it and it didn't look like that great of a food.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=277&cat=all


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

dleggs15 said:


> here is a site with reviews for the Bulldog food maybe check that out and do some other research.
> http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_632878_royal_canin_medium_canine_health_reviews
> 
> 
> ...


I would not go near that food. 

Having said that, desperate times call for desperate measures. If a so-called "low quality" food helps your bulldog when nothing else will, then stick to what works.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats fine, I dont always go by reviews I go by results  so my results on the food was REALLY good and the best that i have had her on so far! 

But i hope you fidn what works for you!



rosemaryninja said:


> I would not go near that food.
> 
> Having said that, desperate times call for desperate measures. If a so-called "low quality" food helps your bulldog when nothing else will, then stick to what works.




Like I said to the OP I dont ALWAYS go by reviews i go by results! not every dog is the same and some works for others and some dont! i dont see it as being desperate measures by no means! 

To each their own food! I just put my opinion since it was what worked for my bulldog and thats what he has


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

After doing a little research today, I think I am going to try one of these:

Wellness Simple Solutions Rice & Venison
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=326&cat=4

or

Wellness Fish & Sweet Potato
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=324&cat=4


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have fed both of the Wellness SS with good results. In fact it is on back order and I'm waiting for a bag to come in now. 

The Fish & S Potato gave my Boston gas. 

Good luck I hope your dog will like and be able to tolerate it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Taste of the Wild is only 25% protein compared to the ones you posts at 21%. Also the TOTW is grain free which will help with the stomach. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/1286/cat/3

If grains are something you're not worried about Timberwolf has 22% protein and the first ingredient is venison instead of Rice. A few of the timberwolf products do have a higher protein level.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1439&cat=3

That gives you a couple more options.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick, it doesn't look like anyone has yet told you the most important piece of advice...your puppy will probably have the runs on anything if you keep switching foods so fast. You really can't tell how well a dog tolerates a certain kibble for at least 4 weeks. My Zoe had the whole gamut of tummy troubles as a pup and although we were tempted to keep switching, we picked one food (Canidae) and stuck with it for several months...eventually, she solidified and since then has been doing great. 

Your pup may have a very sensitive tummy and I would suggest picking a food you like and sticking with it for a month...seriously. Feed a spoonful of 100% pumpkin (Libby's canned) with every meal to help firm up the stools if need be. After a week you or two you should be able to start phasing out the pumpkin. If after a month on the same food, your dog is still not tolerating it, then you can look to switch, but right now, the extreme amounts of switching are probably exasperating your pup's tummy troubles.

Best of luck! I know all about puppy tummy problems and I know how frustrating it is (especially when you don't want to try raw). Hopefully the answer is as simple as letting him get used to one food and then you'll be all set.


----------



## NickW (Sep 30, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Nick, it doesn't look like anyone has yet told you the most important piece of advice...your puppy will probably have the runs on anything if you keep switching foods so fast. You really can't tell how well a dog tolerates a certain kibble for at least 4 weeks. My Zoe had the whole gamut of tummy troubles as a pup and although we were tempted to keep switching, we picked one food (Canidae) and stuck with it for several months...eventually, she solidified and since then has been doing great.
> 
> Your pup may have a very sensitive tummy and I would suggest picking a food you like and sticking with it for a month...seriously. Feed a spoonful of 100% pumpkin (Libby's canned) with every meal to help firm up the stools if need be. After a week you or two you should be able to start phasing out the pumpkin. If after a month on the same food, your dog is still not tolerating it, then you can look to switch, but right now, the extreme amounts of switching are probably exasperating your pup's tummy troubles.
> 
> Best of luck! I know all about puppy tummy problems and I know how frustrating it is (especially when you don't want to try raw). Hopefully the answer is as simple as letting him get used to one food and then you'll be all set.


Well, the puppy was on the Innova for the first month after we got him from the breeder, and had "cow pies" we switched to the California Natural after the first month and the stools were initially a little firmer, but then became "explosive" after about two weeks. Literally squirting over a foot from his rear. The California Natural is supposed to be a low ingredient food that is less rich than the regular Innova puppy that should work on dogs with allergy problems or sensitive stomachs. All food transitions were made slowly. As, I mentioned he is on before he is currently doing well on boiled chicken and brown rice. I want to wean him off of it to a kibble he tolerates.

I was thinking one of the Wellness because they are low protein and have a short high quality ingredient list. And like I mentioned I have heard that bulldogs don't tolerate high protein and puppy formulas well.

I should also state that his weight and growth is fine and he is otherwise completely healthy. Well, with the exception of Stenotic Nares which the breeder is paying to fix.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Wellness is a great company and those are great foods! Good luck with them.
Before in my other post, I did not mean to imply you didn't know your stuff! Just that those foods were what I've used before. By the way, the reason I have used so many foods is that I have Stella, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel with a very sensitive stomach, and who gets eye "goop". I have tried the ones I mentioned above and some worked better than others. I am now using Eagle Pack Holistic Select Anchovy formula with their chicken can food and what a miracle it has been! No more eye goop and solid "poop" for all 3 of my dogs!
Lucy, my Border Collie mix is also very, very picky. Even she loves this food and comes and "taps" my arm whenever it is time to eat. She licks her bowl clean and looks for more. Unbelievable! Desi, my Shih-poo, eats anything and has some skin issues. He also gets eye runs if the food isn't quite right.
So far, he is doing wonderful, too!
I also, like the way their website addresses health issues. And they do have a nutritionist on staff, I believe. 
Again, good luck with the Wellness...great food, great company. I hope it works for you like Eagle H.S. has finally worked for me and my dogs!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Teddy had a very sensitive stomach as well, so I can understand your frustration! We put him on the Natural Balance sweet potato and venison, things firmed up right away. worth a shot if the wellness doesn't work.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Both of my guys have very sensitive stomachs. We went through a bunch of different foods until we finally settled on Flint River Ranch. Dogfoodanalysiscom gives the regular formula 3 stars and the lamb 4 stars. Both of them worked for us although the lamb gave Cameron gas, so we went back to the regular.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Try the Blue Wilderness Formula from Blue Buffalo. It's been amazing for Sassy, my Pei mix who is prone to food allergies. Before we switched he was chewing her self raw. Now her skin is looking great, and no more vet vists for Steriod shots.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

The pumpkin will help too. I had problems with Roe's tummy..she was on boiled chicken/rice and I phased her into California Natural. However, she still had soft stools..so I gave her a teaspoon of pumpkin at each meal. She's pretty much had this for months now, I'm recently phasing it out...hope she does well. We will be switching her to an adult food when this bag runs out.


----------

